# Mole crickets?



## mantiseater (Nov 10, 2013)

Have you guys heard of anyone breeding mole crickets. I know how to catch them but i can never seem to get more than one adult at a time.


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 17, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you talking about camel/ cave crickets?


----------



## mantiseater (Nov 18, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> Are you talking about camel/ cave crickets?


no mole crickets

https://www.google.com/search?q=mole+cricket&amp;client=firefox-a&amp;hs=e0X&amp;rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=QIeKUvirGJL64AONxoDQAg&amp;ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=1024&amp;bih=624


----------



## nirotorin (Nov 30, 2013)

It probably hasn't been done. If you really feel like breeding them you'll have to dedicate more time to finding them. Then I guess just see how they interact with each other.


----------



## mantiseater (Dec 1, 2013)

nirotorin said:


> It probably hasn't been done. If you really feel like breeding them you'll have to dedicate more time to finding them. Then I guess just see how they interact with each other.


I met Someone at an insect fair recently who does breed them. They are very hard to find.


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 2, 2014)

Did the person tell you anything about the methods used to breed them?


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 2, 2014)

nirotorin said:


> Did the person tell you anything about the methods used to breed them?


no they just told me where to try to find them.


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 2, 2014)

That's cool. How was he keeping them?


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 3, 2014)

nirotorin said:


> That's cool. How was he keeping them?


He kept them all in a giant bin wth sand, worms, and grass


----------



## nirotorin (Jan 7, 2014)

Sounds easy enough. Keep us posted if you have any success breeding them yourself.


----------



## mantiseater (Jan 7, 2014)

I will set up a home made sound trap this spring


----------

